# toyota



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Bait

http://www.visit4info.com/details.cfm?adid=23883
Click on "Play ad".


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't like Apple Quicktime, but I d/l'd it just for this ad which, otherwise, I know nothing about. I ran the .exe file to install the app, opted out of everything, and viola!

Nothing!

The install triggered a key logger, tried to force its way into my startup routine twice, made several attempts to sniff my HDD, and repeatedly attempted to phone home to Jobs, all of which, thankfully, was zapped by ZAPro and other security stuff I use. These are just a few of the many reasons reasons why I intensely dislike Apple, quicktime and its other apps and products. Don't get me started on why i think the iPod is a total ripoff.

Now the bad news - after all that Apple stupidity, clicking on the Toyota ad didn't invoke the qt app, but popped up the d/l option repeatedly. This is why I hate it when people just give links without a courtesy explanation of what the link or the d/l is all about. Usually I don't fall for these bogus ads, but I did this time because of the poster.  :whatdidid

Never again will I fall for an unidentified link. If you want me to know about it, tell me about it. Don't just throw a blind link out there.

:rant:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Try this: 
http://www.broadbandreports.com/forum/remark,14111513

I received it in an email this morning. Since I couldn't upload it to the site I did a Google and found it at the first site above. I didn't know it had all the crap attached, but if it did I assume my computator is now loaded up with the same stuff so, time for a cleanup. The posting in this post is said to be redone. I assume that means that he eliminated the garbage. Try it, you'll like it.  It's the same thing in MPEG form and opens in Windows Media Player (you can even full screen it).


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

here it is from the source: 
http://www.toyota.com.my/tvc/VIOS_Bait30_large.mpg
with some of the audio missing.


----------



## rickfromthesticks (Sep 22, 2004)




----------

